# AEP area



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey se Ohio I'm coming from nw Ohio and was wondering how the majority of ponds in AEP area look. Are they covered with weeds or are they still open water any help appreciated


----------



## Andy130 (Jun 2, 2013)

There are some that are open and some that have weeds. I guess it just depends what pond you're going to. I was down there in May and there were barely any surface weeds on any of the 5 or 6 ponds I fished.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

How was the fishing in May?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> How was he fishing in May?


Guessing he said May because it was the closest time he's fished to January and meant last May? Just a guess though...


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

You know I'm a boat kinda fishing guy but I'm going to hit a few of these ponds this spring. I have buddies that use to fish them. They have since passed or don't fish so I'm on my own locating them. I guess I'll find some lol. Mostly just like the idea of walking around the area fishing them.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Typically, the deeper you trek for the hard to reach ponds, the better the fishin. April/May are my favorite times out there for bass!


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

maynard said:


> Typically, the deeper you trek for the hard to reach ponds, the better the fishin. April/May are my favorite times out there for bass!


That's what my buddies tell me. I'm up for walk I guess. I'll tote along a buddy if I can locate one that will attempt it lol.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

In the 80's and 90's, my friend and I would walk for hours down there in any given direction and fish every body of water that looked good. Which is basically all of them. The little ponds are dotted all over the landscape. We got lost more than a few times looking at our maps in the pre GPS days. It was the best bass fishing I've ever experienced in Ohio. The top water bite at dusk was especially good, and made all that hiking worth it. The beavers were plentiful and would crack their tails on the water and startle the heck out of us at night. When there is no other sound to be heard, they are LOUD.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Be sure to really protect yourself against ticks.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

All Eyes said:


> In the 80's and 90's, my friend and I would walk for hours down there in any given direction and fish every body of water that looked good. Which is basically all of them. The little ponds are dotted all over the landscape. We got lost more than a few times looking at our maps in the pre GPS days. It was the best bass fishing I've ever experienced in Ohio. The top water bite at dusk was especially good, and made all that hiking worth it. The beavers were plentiful and would crack their tails on the water and startle the heck out of us at night. When there is no other sound to be heard, they are LOUD.


Sounds like fun for sure. I'll attempt not getting lost but won't care I guess. Still, I'll carry a GPS in case lol. I don't keep anything so there we not be hassle with that. Sounds like a fun outing and before it gets to warm to hike.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

Shortdrift said:


> Be sure to really protect yourself against ticks.


Yup, we fish the strip pits locally and they can't wait to jump on. I have a buddy that wears a flea collar on his ankles but I don't know that works. For me, I'm an OFF spray guy that works just okay.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Use products with permitherin in them for the tick's. Try to use very little on your skin but load up your clothes. The bass are great but the giant gills are so much fun!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Back in the day when we would go hiking down there, 100% DEET was still available. It did a great job on keeping bugs away, but was nasty stuff. I don't remember picking up ticks at AEP, but sure did when we traveled south to Kentucky or Tennessee.


----------

